# UK soldier killed in Afghanistan  20 August 2006



## big bad john (20 Aug 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/5269272.stm

UK soldier killed in Afghanistan  
  


Dozens of Taleban killed  
A British soldier has been killed in a gun battle with Taleban forces in southern Afghanistan. 
The soldier, who has not been named, was killed in the volatile Helmand province at about noon local time (830 BST), the Ministry of Defence said. 

"The soldier died as a result of injuries sustained during the contact. Three other British soldiers received minor injuries," said an MoD spokesman. 

Twenty UK armed forces personnel have died in Afghanistan since 2001. 

The family of the soldier was in the process of being informed of the death, the MoD spokesman said. 

Afghanistan is going through its bloodiest period since the fall of the Taleban five years ago. Much of the fighting has been concentrated in the south. 

About 70 Taleban fighters have been killed in clashes with Nato-led troops and Afghan security forces there, according to local officials. 

But a purported Taleban spokesman claimed only 12 fighters had been killed.


----------



## big bad john (20 Aug 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/BritishSoldierKilledInAfghanistan.htm

British soldier killed in Afghanistan
20 Aug 06 
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of a British soldier in Afghanistan today, Sunday 20 August 2006.


Army
The soldier, from 3rd Battalion The Parachute Regiment, died as a result of injuries sustained during a contact in Sangin, northern Helmand Province at around midday local time. 

Three other British soldiers were injured in the incident but their injuries are not thought to be life threatening. Next of kin have now been informed and have requested a 24 hour period of grace before further information is released. 

Secretary of State for Defence Des Browne said: 

"I was deeply saddened to be informed of the death today of a British soldier and the injuries of three others as they supported the NATO mission in Afghanistan. I wish to express my sincere condolences to their families and friends. My thoughts are with them at this difficult time."


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## AA13 (20 Aug 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2006/08/20/1766743-ap.html

My appologies if this is posted wrong.


1 NATO soldier killed, 3 wounded in Afghanistan
    
KABUL (AP) - One soldier from a NATO-led force was killed and three others wounded during a firefight in southern Afghanistan on Sunday, the alliance said in a statement. 
The soldier was killed in the gunbattle with insurgents in southern Helmand province, NATO said. 

The nationality of the slain soldier was not released. 
Most of the NATO-led troops in Helmand are British. 

"The extent of insurgent casualties is not yet known," the statement said


----------



## dardt (20 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## big bad john (21 Aug 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/CorporalBryanJamesBuddKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Corporal Bryan James Budd killed in Afghanistan
21 Aug 06 
It is with deep regret that the Ministry of Defence must confirm the death of Corporal Bryan James Budd, 3rd Battalion the Parachute Regiment, in Afghanistan on Sunday 20 August 2006.


Corporal Bryan James Budd 
[Picture: MOD] 
Cpl Budd, 29, died as a result of injuries sustained during a fire fight with Taliban forces in Sangin, Helmand Province, southern Afghanistan. The incident occurred whilst on a routine patrol close to the District Centre. Three other British soldiers were injured in the incident but their injuries are not thought to be life threatening. 

Corporal Bryan James Budd, 3rd Battalion the Parachute Regiment

Corporal Bryan James Budd was born on 16 July 1977 and lived in Ripon, North Yorks with his wife Lorena and their two year old daughter Isabelle. Cpl Budd had been in the Army for 10 years, since December 1995. He enjoyed a distinguished career, enlisting into the Parachute Regiment then passing the rigorous selection process for 16 Air Assault Brigade’s Pathfinder Platoon, an elite unit specially trained for long range reconnaissance missions. 

Whilst part of that platoon he served in many operational theatres including Yugoslavia, Sierra Leone, Macedonia, Afghanistan and Iraq. In May 2002 he passed his Section Commander’s Battle Course with distinction, and was on the cusp of promotion to Platoon Sergeant. He was a qualified Army Combat Survival Instructor, rock climber and freefall parachutist. In 2004 Cpl Budd was posted to the Infantry Training Centre in Harrogate where it was his responsibility to help train young future soldiers. He joined A Company, 3 PARA, in early June 2006 serving in Helmand Province.

A talented and hardworking soldier, Cpl Budd was the consummate professional. Universally liked and admired, he was a shining example to those under his command, demonstrating great courage in the face of adversity. He had a keen sense of humour and a natural ability for lightening the mood. 

Softly spoken and gracious, he was never hurried or flustered and took everything in his stride. Living in such a beautiful part of the world he loved the outdoors and would spend whatever time he could there. However, his keenest passion was for his family of which he was incredibly proud. He leaves behind his wife Lorena and daughter Isabelle. The couple were looking forward to the birth of their second child in September. 

Cpl Budd’s Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Stuart Tootal, said of him:

"Cpl Bryan Budd was an outstanding young man who had quickly risen through the ranks in the Regiment. Extremely popular, he had a calm and professional manner that inspired confidence in all that worked with him; a natural leader. Bryan died doing the job he loved, leading his men from the front, where he always was. 

"Bryan was proud to call himself a Paratrooper and we were proud to stand beside him. One of the very best in all respects, he will be sadly missed by all his comrades in 3 PARA and our thoughts are with his family and friends at this difficult time."

In a statement issued following the incident Secretary of State for Defence Des Browne said: 

"I was deeply saddened to be informed of the death today of a British soldier and the injuries of three others as they supported the NATO mission in Afghanistan. I wish to express my sincere condolences to their families and friends. My thoughts are with them at this difficult time."

Cpl Budd leaves behind him a gap that will never be filled. A father, husband, son and a great friend to many. He will never be forgotten.

The family of Cpl Budd have been informed and have asked that the media respect their privacy at this difficult time.


----------

